# natteri or super red



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

is this a red belly or a super red


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

looks like a regular red, What size is it and where did you get it, They might no


----------



## piranha303 (May 7, 2006)

Badrad1532 said:


> looks like a regular red, What size is it and where did you get it, They might no


it is 4.5 inches big and the pet store sold it as a regular red. it just has more red then usual so i thought it might be a super


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Reg red, supers do not have spots!


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

a red is a red super or not.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> timmy Posted Today, 01:02 PM
> Reg red, supers do not have spots!


Care to explain that?


----------



## bigdaddy998us (Jan 2, 2007)

IMO, it looks like a reg.. Whatever the case, great pick up!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Well, it's obviously a nattereri.

Whether it's a "Super" or not, in my opinion, ya can't tell unless you know the locality of the fish's origin.

It's either a colorful regular red or a drab super red.


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

timmy said:


> Reg red, supers do not have spots!


LOL, first time ive heard this


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

timmy said:


> Reg red, supers do not have spots!


hmm weird.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Where did you get the fish?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

natteri and super red are both natteri

most normal reds at that size are very bold red.......... call it super all you like if it makes you feel good tho. super red,ultra red,mega red its still a red in the end


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> natteri and super red are both natteri
> 
> most normal reds at that size are very bold red.......... call it super all you like if it makes you feel good tho. super red,ultra red,mega red its still a red in the end


That's right! The only real difference in looks and aggressiveness is whether it is wild or aquarium raised. That's my opinion. I could be rong though! Pending on what Frank says!


----------



## 63galaxie (Sep 4, 2006)

nope not ture I got 4 wild reds which my friend gave to me which he got from an inporter 
Thats a normal red and yes wild reds have spots, to me the only deferece from my normal reds and wild reds is there bottom of there belly my wild reds have a stright belly very little curved belly and an indent near there tale which my other reds have a rounder belly and they don't have that indent near there back tale tahts the only deference that I could tell from each other


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri. ID complete.


----------

